# General > Recommendations >  Car scratches

## Invisible

Need to know where locally (if any) do respraying work for cars. As my car received scratches on the bonnet and passenger wing  by kids "playing" about. Btw would a paint job be good enough to cover scratches?

Any body know of an easy way to get rid of scratches without having to replace the body or having to get resprayed

----------


## Stefan

All depends on the depth of the scratches. If they are thin and not too deep you can probably polish them out yourself.
I had good results with T-Cut, which you get in your cars colours. It basically fills the scratch.
There is never a need to replace the body, even if scratches are really deep, down to the metal. They can be filled and sprayed by a good work shop.
Sorry, I can't help with where to go though.

Stefan

----------


## COGHILL

Spraytech Car Body Repair

Insurance Approved Repairers, Small or Big Jobs Catered For, Free Estimates, Courtesy Cars

E-mail: spraytech1@tiscali.co.uk
Telephone: 01847831478
Address:
Sinclair Street
HALKIRK
Caithness
KW12 6XZ

----------


## Invisible

thanks for the info.

----------


## hotrod4

I would definitely get any company checked out if you cant do it yourself.
My late FIL got a local company to take the dents and scratches out of his car after kids lobbed small stones over a wall(NOT THE COMPANY AFOREMENTIONED!!).
The job looked good until he put the car up for a service and the garage owner mentioned the name of the company who did the work.
He asked "Why?" and the mechanic then stated that in normal light it may look Ok but it was a different colour and needed resprayed as the colour was so wrong!!!!
It ended up costing more in the long run.
That is not to say that there arent good companies out there that can do a good job,but as it can be very expensive I would go on recommendations by people that you know will be honest with you and work that you can see.

----------


## south view 7

Give Mathew Tucker a ring on 01593721330 he lives up the campster road.

----------


## Norah

> I would definitely get any company checked out if you cant do it yourself.
> My late FIL got a local company to take the dents and scratches out of his car after kids lobbed small stones over a wall(NOT THE COMPANY AFOREMENTIONED!!).
> The job looked good until he put the car up for a service and the garage owner mentioned the name of the company who did the work.
> He asked "Why?" and the mechanic then stated that in normal light it may look Ok but it was a different colour and needed resprayed as the colour was so wrong!!!!
> It ended up costing more in the long run.
> That is not to say that there arent good companies out there that can do a good job,but as it can be very expensive I would go on recommendations by people that you know will be honest with you and work that you can see.


So, if I get this right, your FIL initially was happy with job and paid for it.  It was not till when  a 3rd party pointed out that it was the wrong colour that you FIL noticed?

----------


## Mik.M.

> So, if I get this right, your FIL initially was happy with job and paid for it. It was not till when a 3rd party pointed out that it was the wrong colour that you FIL noticed?


 If at all possible you should check paintwork when dry and under fluorescent street lighting,it makes mismatched panels stand out from the others,even if they look ok in normal daylight.

----------


## hotrod4

> So, if I get this right, your FIL initially was happy with job and paid for it.  It was not till when  a 3rd party pointed out that it was the wrong colour that you FIL noticed?


It looked okay to the naked eye but how many people park there car under a flourescent light? when you will notice the difference.

----------


## upolian

paint jobs shouldnt be done wrong,as the manufacturer supplying the paint gives clear instructions on what coats are needed etc etc.....it would have looked a different colour because the newly painted panel has is fresh and the reast of the car will be weathered and worn,due to the like of tesco and halfords selling cheap rubbish shampoo and polish for your car this does not do your paintwork any favours,reducing the chance of an exact match on paint.....

so for the above comments id say it wasnt particularly the painters fault but also the fact the other panels are weathered.....

unless it was a completely different colour alltogether that is  ::

----------


## Wick_Cycle_Repairs

I had the drivers side mirror clipped right off on the main road. I phoned J&G Sutherland who was my mobility approved repair garage that used to be able to repair anything on the car but I was told they had sold off the body repairs part of the garage. I found that the new Halkirk vehicle repair garage is situated in the same car park as the Sutherlands garage.

The new car body repair service in Halkirk - Insurance Approved Repairers is Spraytech, owned by Alan Plowman. A brilliant quote service was done right in front of my eyes. The guys checked the side where the mirror was taken off. They found paint scrapes on the door and the glass was also chipped also. 

I went to another garage in Wick for a quote to start with. I won't mention any names but the mechanic looked at the car, said the quote will be ready in the morning.  I returned the next day to find that the drivers side of the car would need a re-spray, a new mirror and that was it, the mechanic didn't even notice the glass chips. That garage quoted me well over £100 more than what Spraytech quoted me.  

I definitely recommend *Spraytech, Halkirk* to anyone needing vehicle body repairs, paint spraying or panel beating. 

*Spraytech* 
Sinclair Street
HALKIRK
Caithness
KW12 6XZ 

Telephone: 01847831478
Web address: http://www.caithness-business.co.uk/business.php?id=2085
E-mail: spraytech1@tiscali.co.uk

----------


## Venture

Welcome to the org Marc.  Can I ask where your Cycle Repair business is situated please?

----------


## astravxr

Spraytech gets my vote, had one of my wheels painted as it was scuffed against a curb, excellent job and price too you cant tell which one has been repaired, also has rear bumper painted as it was scratched colour match was perfect under any light.

Cant speak highly enough of spraytech


keep up the good work and service.

Thanks again spraytech.

----------


## Wick_Cycle_Repairs

I am based in Thurso now.  If you need any info, please email wickcyclerepairs@ymail.com

----------

